# The id card



## Jillaroo (Sep 22, 2013)

The other day I needed to go to the public hospital but not wanting to sit there for 4 hours, I put on my blue jacket and pinned on a plastic ID card that I had made off the Internet onto the front of my jacket...

When I went into the hospital, I noticed that 3 quarters of the people got up and left. I guess they decided that they weren't that sick after all. Cut at least 3 hours off my waiting time.

Here's the patch. Feel free to use it the next time you're in need of quicker emergency service:
*
*







It also works at Centrelink. It saved me 2 hours.

Don't try it at McDonald's though.....
The whole staff disappeared and I never got my order!!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2013)

LOL!

American version ...


----------



## Casper (Sep 23, 2013)

_*Good one Jill.....*_


----------



## That Guy (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Sep 24, 2013)

.
Remember the *'Man from U.N.C.L.E.'*

I have a badge just like this one (probably in the attic somewhere).



.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL!  So clever.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 24, 2013)




----------

